# Already drawing out comb....



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

Hard to tell if you cannot zoom in. Look for the royal court, about 5-6 standing around her facing her.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Swarms do tend to draw out faster. I don't see the queen, but she might be there.


----------



## BeeBrewer (Feb 18, 2010)

devdog108 said:


> Hard to tell if you cannot zoom in. Look for the royal court, about 5-6 standing around her facing her.


For reference, here's a picture I snapped of a queen and her court in one of my hives last week: http://img130.imageshack.us/g/dsc03711z.jpg/

(The first of the three)
Best of Luck!


----------



## Denise (Jun 2, 2009)

Great picture!!!


----------



## BeeBrewer (Feb 18, 2010)

Denise said:


> Great picture!!!


Thanks! It was only my second hive inspection, but they sure had plenty for me to look at!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Swarms are comb drawing machines....it is what they are primed to do.


----------

